# What is the biggest symbol for luxury?



## LuxuryRevolution (Sep 7, 2018)

Luxury is a way of life that people embrace when they have it. What is everyone's idea of their ideal luxury lifestyle and items that represent that lifestyle?


----------



## dasoler (May 1, 2018)

Having free time. Doing minimal work if any for passive income. Having the ability to travel anywhere with your family without having to think if you can afford it. Knowing you can wake up at any time. Every day filled with excitement of what new skill I can learn or experience. Knowing you have the abiilty to help someone in need without hesitating about it. As far as items I hate to say it, but I like expensive "stuff". I would totally get a La Ferrari and definetly plenty of watches jeje I also love outdoor sport gadgets like this https://www.hammacher.com/product/flying-all-terrain-vehicle?promo=sports-leisure-outdoor-fun


----------



## watchRus (Feb 13, 2012)

One's health.


----------



## Pastextian (Sep 9, 2018)

Building enough passive income that I only have to "work" when I want to expand. And having the freedom to wake up and, at any given moment, leave for anywhere in the world, be that local travel or traveling to the other side of the world. 
Items would be the usual, nice house, fancy cars, and just "the finer things" in general.
Luxury to me is the better versions of things that are commonly used/done. Lamborghini vs Toyota, Mont Blanc vs Pilot G2, Whole Foods vs Walmart, hiring a cleaner vs cleaning yourself etc.


----------



## Carl.1 (Mar 27, 2006)

A Bentley.


----------



## thrty8street (Jul 20, 2013)

Owning a stable of horses on your own property. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

Luxury can mean a lot different things to different people. One luxury is knowing you don't have to worry about your finances and you don't have to prove it. Luxury is being satisfied with your life. Luxury is being able to live in the best city in the world when others are rushing out of it because it's so expensive.


----------



## Ray916MN (Feb 11, 2006)

Being able to dress like this and go wherever you want while everyone in the music industry worships you.









In other words, luxury is being so accomplished and wealthy that you don't have to give a rats ass about what others think.

Can you name the person pictured?


----------



## imbamember (Feb 13, 2018)

Nirvana


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

Ray916MN said:


> Being able to dress like this and go wherever you want while everyone in the music industry worships you.
> 
> View attachment 13581513
> 
> ...


That would be Rick Rubin for a Guinness and Arturo Fuente Sun Grown, Alex......


----------



## Hamstur (Nov 6, 2017)

Greatest luxury lifestyle would be never having to waste time trying to find a new hobby or frivolous way to spend money. I.e., not wasting time on forums like this.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

A Hinckley


----------



## briang583 (Mar 25, 2014)

While I agree with many other here on free time, health, being able to do what you want, I would say as a symbol I think of a yacht.


----------



## Londongirl (Sep 30, 2018)

Time spent with family, with everyone fully present.


----------



## peenoise (Sep 5, 2012)

Health..

All this luxurious object is moot, if your health is deteriorating.


----------



## mpatton4re (Jun 2, 2018)

The older I get, the more I realize TIME is the most important thing to me. Naturally heath is very important too, but assuming you have that, Time is way more important than money. You can always make more money, you can't make more time. I also agree that expensive "stuff" really can make life exciting... but it's just icing on the cake. Great post. Thanks for sharing your thoughts.


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

Free time to do as you please...


----------



## noleblooded (Aug 21, 2017)

Health and free time with no worries about your finances.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Owning half of Facebook's stocks.


----------



## datbme150 (Feb 5, 2018)

retiring from having to have a job I don't enjoy. I have been busting it the past few months by creating multiple streams of income, both active and passive.


----------



## gmads (Dec 5, 2009)

Health, time - agreed. But as a symbol representing luxury (and/or wealth) - your own personal jet.


----------



## paulhotte (May 4, 2018)

We all have our own understanding of luxury, a healthy life or a big house or a happy family or maybe an expensive car(s)....
some still think it means having jewellries or lots of clothes, shoes and bags....
Or maybe been able to travel to any counrty you want and whenever...

Well it all depends on our state in life, a hungry fellow that barely feeds well beleives having a good meal is luxury...so also a guy that uses a bicycle thinks owning a bentley is luxury, and so it keeps going...So there can't be a good or satisfactory definition/explaination..


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Whoa....I did not know there was a Luxury forum. Must....not.........troll...................


----------



## Luciano Oliveira (Nov 9, 2017)

gmads said:


> Health, time - agreed. But as a symbol representing luxury (and/or wealth) - your own personal jet.


All personal things like family and health are definitely the most important, but I am with you here, I think a private jet is the biggest symbol of luxury that can exist.


----------



## Alysandir (Jun 29, 2016)

LuxuryRevolution said:


> Luxury is a way of life that people embrace when they have it. What is everyone's idea of their ideal luxury lifestyle and items that represent that lifestyle?


Biggest symbol for luxury? Probably a pyramid.

Modern symbols...good health and fitness. There is a reason why every time you're shown someone living in abject poverty they are either corpse-thin (lack of resources) or morbidly obese (cheap food is basically nutritionally void carbohydrates). For someone to have length of bone and good health with physical fitness, that tells me they had (and continue to have) access to good nutrition, plentiful sleep, and time to adequately exercise. All of these things come at a premium in modern life.

Regards,
Alysandir


----------



## mona666 (Jan 28, 2019)

good health.. as simple as that. 
That is a symbol of person who has access to good (mostly private dostcors) and services. And access to nice healthy food and other things.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

your very own space rocket company


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

Servants 

If there are any typos in this post, I blame Tapatalk!


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

GrouchoM said:


> Servants
> 
> If there are any typos in this post, I blame Tapatalk!


Where I grew up, most middle class families had servants.


----------



## Split-2nd (Jul 11, 2018)

To be loved and adored by a good woman (or partner, etc.), and family!


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

To be loved and adored by a bad woman!

If there are any typos in this post, I blame Tapatalk!


----------



## PANICiii (Dec 7, 2015)

Diamonds


----------



## PrisonEscapementWheel (Dec 26, 2018)

Servants


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

The ability to spend hours of of your day generating thousands of posts on the internet about antiquated pieces of time tracking technology.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Never rinsing out and air-drying a ziploc, just getting a brand new one from the drawer, every time, _like a boss_.


----------



## jalquiza (Jan 4, 2014)

Def agree with all the free time, financial health > financed objects, physical health comments.


----------



## jamesmartin11 (Feb 13, 2019)

Health is wealth...So a healthy life suffices...


----------



## TMats (Mar 3, 2019)

Family and health are (by far) the most important things in life, but that wasn’t the question.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

RotorRonin said:


> Never rinsing out and air-drying a ziploc, just getting a brand new one from the drawer, every time, _like a boss_.


I was going to say my catamaran usually gets me a seal of approval but dam, this trumps it!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

RotorRonin said:


> Never rinsing out and air-drying a ziploc, just getting a brand new one from the drawer, every time, _like a boss_.


I was going to say my catamaran usually gets me a seal of approval but dam, this trumps it!


----------



## Watchguy08 (Feb 28, 2019)

Luxury is subjective it can mean something different to everyone. If we are talking about things and brands some of the most famous brands where meant for the common person. A lot of what we see now is hype.


----------



## heywatchit!! (Jan 23, 2019)

I am nowhere near being rich or living a luxurious lifestyle but I did have a serious relationship with an ex-girlfriend whose family was involved in politics and just her apartment itself was worth several million. I think the thing that stood out about her the most was her innate sense of class. Along with that were confidence, modesty, intelligence, knowledge, experience, taste, open mindedness, the way she carried herself, how smoothly she handled everything, etc.. Health, beauty, fashion, and having the ability to take A LOT of time off was part of it too. So mostly it was personality, followed by lifestyle.

On the other hand I have some friends and acquaintances who make a good amount of money and spend more, show off more, go for the obvious, are flashy, extravagant, etc., but a lot of it comes off as trying too hard, excessive, wasteful, impulsive, selfish, and sometimes a bit low class. That just isn't impressive or luxurious no matter the amount of money involved


----------



## canonken (Jan 13, 2018)

Not having to answer to others, having a safe income source (for example, living off interest income), and generally having large amounts of discretionary time. They key is TIME. There are lots of rich people who have no time and are slaves to their work (many say they like it...). 

Using money to save time is another one. If you are 'poor' you have to do everything yourself. If you are 'rich' you can pay others to do things you don't want or would rather not do (cook, clean, shop, manage your affairs, etc.) - and if you are REALLY rich, you hire people to manage the people who do this stuff (family office!).

Jay Leno seems like a good example. Google says he is worth $400 million. He loves cars and does what any car fan dreams of (having a warehouse full of cars and playing with them all day). He seems to be truly 'free' and just does what he wants.


----------



## canonken (Jan 13, 2018)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Whoa....I did not know there was a Luxury forum. Must....not.........troll...................


We could tag team on a 'Best Monocle?' post. You game?

(technically this is a quizzing glass, but whose to judge?)

View attachment 14035655


----------



## ShortOnTime (Dec 22, 2013)

For me? Besides the obvious stuff related to time/health/family stuff, as a car guy, cars and the house/land to enjoy them as i see fit. I would LOVE to have a lift. Not to store cars, but to work on them! Guess I'm not a real luxury kind of guy, lol.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## canonken (Jan 13, 2018)

ShortOnTime said:


> For me? Besides the obvious stuff related to time/health/family stuff, as a car guy, cars and the house/land to enjoy them as i see fit. I would LOVE to have a lift. Not to store cars, but to work on them! Guess I'm not a real luxury kind of guy, lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


YES!!!

See my Jay Leno comment above


----------



## RMS911 (Jan 13, 2019)

Having the money and freedom that comes with having money to be able to buy whatever you want without feeling guilty. Doesnt even have to be expensive. Could be going out for dinner and drinks with friends and just not giving a damn what it costs. But also buying a Ferrari, I mean, come on! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Genebe (Aug 30, 2011)

Just as a pure symbol of luxury, it would have to be an incredibly hot wife when you're no picture of youth, beauty or fame yourself. Only the TRULY wealthy could afford the upkeep on something so unbelievably expensive.


----------



## grabby (Mar 1, 2017)

Travel. 

To travel means freedom of time and an excess of income. The ability to spend money not on tangible items, but on intangible new experiences alone.


----------



## grabby (Mar 1, 2017)

Double post


----------



## fercruz (Sep 6, 2011)

dasoler said:


> ...Knowing you can wake up at any time. Every day filled with excitement of what new skill I can learn or experience. Knowing you have the abiilty to help someone in need without hesitating about it...[/url]


This x1000.


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)

The biggest luxury is knowledge.


----------



## Joved (Jul 29, 2016)

Hassisen Kone


----------



## sarox42 (Jan 12, 2019)

Owning an island

Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mstrmusic (Dec 8, 2018)

Good health and the time to maintain it is the biggest luxury in my eyes. It takes *work.*


----------



## ElliotH11 (Feb 10, 2016)

Mstrmusic said:


> Good health and the time to maintain it is the biggest luxury in my eyes. It takes *work.*


I'd have to agree. One of the very few things you can't buy is a good physique. It takes dedication and commitment.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Air conditioning, in house phone, television, private car. Anything above this is not luxury - it's unnecessary extravagant $hlt. We got used to it. In an alternative future everyone has a yacht so what is luxury - a private spaceship?


----------



## De Wolfe (Jul 23, 2015)

Luxury is being able to take a decision without thinking of the consequences, as its very minimal if that decision fails.


----------



## Happy_Jake (Jan 15, 2017)

Free time is the ultimate luxury. Along with the means to choose ones leisure activity


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## abd26 (Apr 15, 2011)

Time & savings account balance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Happy_Jake (Jan 15, 2017)

ElliotH11 said:


> I'd have to agree. One of the very few things you can't buy is a good physique. It takes dedication and commitment.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1

Health is the biggest luxury of all. We can all agree.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## upupa epops (Apr 24, 2016)

Eating raspberries, like, every day!


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

Being able to spend days doing nothing! Or being able to spend days doing whatever I want. Today I drove to the river to check water level and clarity so I can decide whether or not I want to tow my boat down and go fishing tomorrow. If I do that I will need to figure out which rods I might use, I fish with 2 hand fly rods and they alone are a sort of expensive item. On a normal days trip I may have 5,000.00 worth of rods and reels with me, that's just 3 rods & 3 reels with lines...……

I may wait until Monday to lessen the risk of anyone else being out on the water, I enjoy solitude. That, solitude, is the real luxury.


----------



## VIzione (Jul 29, 2018)

I read an article on this question a while back and had to go back and locate it. A global survey was done to see what people felt defined luxury. Thought I would summarize the results here since it relates. The survey was put together by Conde Nast, Ritz Carlton, Gibson, The Ritz Carlton and True Vue. It was sent out to 1800 high end consumers in the U.S., Asia and Europe. 

What they found;

Luxury is highly personal and is not defined by any brand or item. 

Nearly all consumers had similar ideas of what constitutes luxury. 

Time is the most highly valued luxury around the globe and by all levels of consumer. 

Next at 26 % was luxury is less about material things and more about being comfortably well off and personal satisfaction. 

Followed by, at 25%, luxury is being surrounded by the finer things in life that bring comfort, quality and beauty. The Chinese were predominately concerned with cost and brand to identity a luxury. Americans and Europeans were more concerned about the reputation and quality of an item, acknowledging that higher quality items usually cost more, but only 1 in 8 American and European consumers associated cost and brand with luxury. 

Overall, 18% of consumers describe luxury as having the best of the best. That is a pretty low number. 

Wealthy people luxury pursuits included the ability to travel and tech. Computers, the internet and cell phones. 75%. 

Luxury ownership was defined as owning antiques and rare items, original art, sculptures and painting. 

Italians come in first owning original art, most Americans led in antiques and rare items as a luxury. 

Next was fine jewelry and watches. 24%.. followed by fine musical instruments and after that wines. 

Japan isn't much on luxury trailing the United States, Europe and China. In Japan, photography is the number one luxury but at 39% lower than the international average of 59%. Thay is followed by avid book reading at 35% but sill below the international average of 55% as defining luxury. And that is followed by listening to music on record, tape and DVD's, Japan 37% vs. the international 56%. 

Key differences in culture defining luxury. 

Americans. Health and Fitness. Health Foods. Pets. Stocks and Bonds. 

Britain. Internet and cell phone usage. movies and DVD's, wine, health foods, avid reading. 

Germans. Avid Reading, attending cultural events, gardening and home furnishing. 

French and Italians are the same as Germany except with a high interest in gourmet foods and wines. 

China. Electronic, Photography and Home Furnishings. China is highest of all with photography as a luxury. 

81% of consumers agree luxury is a cut above the average. But luxury is personal and boils down to the feelings you get with luxury. Or your idea of luxury. Nearly no one bought or owned luxury items or did things defined as luxury to impress someone else. No one was buying to impress. 

Because luxury is defined by personal experience, anyone can live a life of luxury.


----------



## GrussGott (Nov 15, 2012)

ElliotH11 said:


> I'd have to agree. One of the very few things you can't buy is a good physique. It takes dedication and commitment.


Sort of - with a lot of money you can buy the time, trainers, nutritionists, equipment, instruments, and environment to keep you on track and make it as easy as possible. Without that, and especially without the time, it's damn near impossible.

On topic, I think the right answers to the post are: Rolex, Tiffany, Ferrari, and LVMH

Every watch person compares whatever they're buying to Rolex.


----------



## CaptainCustard (Jun 8, 2019)

ElliotH11 said:


> I'd have to agree. One of the very few things you can't buy is a good physique. It takes dedication and commitment.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Join a branch of the military - especially one of the tougher areas. Boot camp will get you fit, or fitter. Then use the military facilities to their best advantage. Gym Gym Gym, weights, pool, running, sports. Usually the military are supportive of people who work out. They tend to allow extra PT time, and dont mind that you are eating like a horse.

The cost - its hard work, very hard. Its often a financial sacrifice. It should not be. We should pay Service Members top salaries, but you can usually make more money out of uniform.

A final downside. They may well send you somewhere where there are people intent on doing you harm.


----------



## jz1094 (Jul 19, 2016)

free time ftw


----------



## kenng012 (Dec 11, 2018)

When someone says "holiday" instead of "vacation".


----------



## Specific_Pacific (Mar 11, 2018)

kenng012 said:


> When someone says "holiday" instead of "vacation".


So, Brits and Europeans?


----------



## Maverixk (May 19, 2014)

The biggest symbol in my opinion, is being able to have wealth for yourself and enough to give your family a comfortable life.


----------



## ADAMSWATCHCOLLECTION (Apr 16, 2020)

Ard said:


> Being able to spend days doing nothing! Or being able to spend days doing whatever I want. Today I drove to the river to check water level and clarity so I can decide whether or not I want to tow my boat down and go fishing tomorrow. If I do that I will need to figure out which rods I might use, I fish with 2 hand fly rods and they alone are a sort of expensive item. On a normal days trip I may have 5,000.00 worth of rods and reels with me, that's just 3 rods & 3 reels with lines...&#8230;&#8230;
> 
> I may wait until Monday to lessen the risk of anyone else being out on the water, I enjoy solitude. That, solitude, is the real luxury.


Enjoy your fishing  
I agree, time is the most luxury thing you can have

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Not having to work, but with an income that will keep you comfortable.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BerutoSenpai (Sep 7, 2016)

Sleep.


----------



## Kuzushi (Mar 3, 2016)

luxury is being able to do what you want, when you want, with whom you want, 80%+ of the time. I don't believe you can do this all the time, but when you can do this the majority of the time, then you live a luxurious lifestyle.


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

Some are confusing luxury for happiness


----------



## drlagares (Jul 13, 2020)

You have a lot of free time to do whatever you wanted in life. Mansions, Gold bars and owning an expensive yacht are the symbols of having luxurious lifestyle


----------



## CSG (Feb 3, 2014)

To answer the OP - time, health, and money. Not material things. I got over the "luxury" lifestyle in my 30's when it finally dawned on me what was important. I'd rather know I can write a check for a Ferrari (well, some of them) than actually owning one.


----------



## Foxgal (Jun 15, 2017)

Great answers here! But am I the only one who finds irony in how many are answering “time/retiring early/passive income” on a forum designed to part people with their money on expensive, superfluous items?


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

A monocle, top hat, and cane.


----------



## Bulldog72 (Aug 18, 2014)

Time is the ultimate luxury. It is the only thing that can't be bought or sold.


----------



## johnmrson (Dec 12, 2009)

The freedom to live your life the way that you want to.


----------



## brian_timepieces (Feb 22, 2020)

I love that a lot of people answered with something along that lines of “time” or “freedom”. That to me is true wealth. Essentially being able to live your life the way you want.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 918matt (Dec 14, 2020)

IMO a luxurious lifestyle is a lifestyle that you are happy with.


----------



## JimBianchi (Sep 18, 2019)

LuxuryRevolution said:


> Luxury is a way of life that people embrace when they have it. What is everyone's idea of their ideal luxury lifestyle and items that represent that lifestyle?


zero debt


----------

